

Show HN: Detective (a “chat” game) - ftfish
http://fourtonfish.com/detective/

======
stephentmcm
This is actually rather awesome. Is there a robot at any point or is one
always connected to another human? As I only ever got impostors. Sadly every
time I got to play impostor the detective seemed to time out.

~~~
ftfish
Thanks!

Unfortunately I am no longer able to add "robots" to the conversation -- see
the updates on top of my article
[http://blog.fourtonfish.com/post/118690105220/detective-
node...](http://blog.fourtonfish.com/post/118690105220/detective-nodejs-
socketio-game)

------
duiker101
pretty cool! unfortunately after a bit the impostor said, "I have yo go do
robot stuff now". Which kinda gave it away.

~~~
ftfish
Thanks!

Yeah, it's hard to make sure that people will really try to play the game
"correctly", I can just give you guys a playground :-)

